# ID yellow wildflower



## XTOL (Jul 6, 2013)

We have these coming up in bunches around here and I dont know what they are.
I did a search on yellow wild flowers and nevr knw there were so many.
After looking at so many pics they are all starting to look the same.

So what are they and do the bees like them?


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Mustard? Can you show the leaves?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It looks like the wild mustard I have growing around here at my place.


----------



## XTOL (Jul 6, 2013)

Wild mustard...imagine that...

Hope this photo is a little clearer and shows the leaves.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Note clasping leaves around base of stems == Brassica rapa or wild mustard (and the same species as Canola, Broccoli, Cauliflower -- which are all just different cultivars or landraces of B. rapa)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Looking at the thumbnail it looked just like wild mustard. The shape of the leaves in the close-up looks a little different than the wild mustard around here. But I'm guessing a variety of wild mustard...


----------



## XTOL (Jul 6, 2013)

OK..wild mustard it is. Thanks to everyone.

So...2nd question...do the bees like them?
if so Im harvesting the seeds.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

mustard for sure have not seen thee bees messing with it tho


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

We call it Yellow rocket around my area.
I have acres of it fenced off from my cows so the bees can get it. 
Bees pull in lots of pollen from it.

Aaron


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My bees are usually on it, depending on what else is blooming...


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Just scanned one of our bee books. It lists wild mustard as a "minor" source of nectar and pollen. OTOH, cover crops around these parts are frequently liberally peppered with the exact same plant, and if your bees aren't finding anything more interesting, there is frequently a lot of it available.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

This whole field was abuzz with activity.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I was passing fields of it on the way home today and thought about this thread. 

"Hey guys," sez Phoebee, "Does honey from wild mustard taste like mustard? Is that where honey mustard salad dressing comes from?"

(And then Phoebee ducks to avoid myriad small objects being thrown.)


----------

